
Facebook’s open-sourcing of AI hardware is the start of a revolution - guardian5x
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/12/facebooks-open-sourcing-of-ai-hardware-is-the-start-of-the-deep-learning-revolution/
======
thrownaway2424
The article is pretty light on details. What's revolutionary about 8 GPUs in a
PC on a shelf?

------
vonnik
I'm not sure what the revolution is. Unlike open-source software, open-source
HW design doesn't actually give you something that works. The truth is that
Nvidia solutions partners like Exxact will deliver a 4 GPU box for ~$9K.

------
chmullig
This is an aside, but I've noticed a lot of the best Ars Technica content is
coming out of their UK arm lately.

